# Wireless CCTV interfere with Netgear 834N wireless Router



## antonioconte (Apr 12, 2007)

I have just noticed that a new wireless camera system I have installed seems to interfere with my Netgear 834N wireless router. In fact, I can't see the router when I switch them on.

The receiver & cameras all work on the following channels according to the instructions:

2.414ghz, 2.432ghz, 2.450ghz, 2.468ghz

Any advice as to what to do, as I have found in my Netgear control panel there is a channel selector which is currently selected to 5 and I have 1 - 5 channels to choose from and Auto.   I've tried all the channels with no joy.

any ideas?


----------



## Decade (Apr 15, 2007)

No resolution with your current configuration. Your cameras are taking almost the entire legal band, and not leaving enough of a gap for the network.

There seems to be no channel that 802.11/b/g/n equipment can handle that's out of the range of your cameras' interference, though you could try looking up each camera's bandwidth to be sure. Channel 14 (2.473-2.495 GHz) appears to be legal in the UK, but my calculations indicate that the cameras might still interfere. Your cameras definitely interfere with all the channels that are legal in the US (2.401-2.473 GHz, 22MHz per channel).

The most likely solutions are:
1) Move one system to a different band.
I prefer not to get anything in the 2.4GHz band other than microwave ovens, WiFi, and Bluetooth. However, there's 802.11a using the 5GHz band. Choose whether you can more easily replace your wireless network, or your cameras.
2) Move one system to a wire network.
Computers have Ethernet. Wires are faster, more reliable, and more secure than wireless. Your cameras may also have wires, and are more likely to be in fixed positions.


----------



## antonioconte (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks, that makes sense


----------

